# Jonas warning picture overload!



## MyCockapooJonas (Sep 7, 2010)

In no particular age order. The white dog is our labradoodle, Sadie.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww what a cutie how old are they.


----------



## MyCockapooJonas (Sep 7, 2010)

Jonas is two, Sadie is almost three. Sadie doesn't really like Jonas so those moments when it appears that she does, I have to grab the camera QUICK! She tolerates him but isn't one to snuggle up with him. He'd love it if she was (


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww shame, my lot get grumpie with eachother, but most of the time they are ok. they are both lovely


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

he looks like a little stuffed animal! he is just so ADORABLE!!  
i love all of the pics! they look like they get along well, the cuddling pic is so sweet 
& we have a photo of Cocoa wearing big glasses like that too lol


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

He's sooooo cute!


----------



## Golddie (Sep 11, 2010)

I love the glasses photo!


----------

